# Splotchy oak plywood after oil staining



## Paul DIY (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello, I need some ideas/ advice here please...

Stained oak plywood with Varathane oil stain traditional pecan 118, as I have had good results in the past over the years.

This batch of plywood gave me some really splotchy results, and I don't know why. No, was careful with the glue, but it looks a bit like that. Seems to follow the grain/ pore pattern. Glue transfer from manufacturing process maybe?

I'll attach some pictures- one of the problem wood and one of what I normally get for results. Both pictures taken from about the same distance away.

Would appreciate ideas. Total area affected: about 30 square feet of cabinetry (just under one 4 x 8 sheet).

Thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going to take a stab............did you thoroughly clean with a vac to remove all dust, wipe with thinner and alcohol??


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It could be you sanded through the veneer.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Paul DIY said:


> Hello, I need some ideas/ advice here please...
> 
> Stained oak plywood with Varathane oil stain traditional pecan 118, as I have had good results in the past over the years.
> 
> ...


Oak is open grain When they made the unit May have been glue slip on the finish Which when wipe off it will get in the grain Very hard to get out Almost imposable Of course they just just wipe off and keep on going This is what happen's when someone goes to finish it That's what it look's like to me


----------



## Paul DIY (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

I had exactly the same stain result on unsanded ply from the same sheet. I've been doing this for years, and this the first time I've run into this problem. 

The unstained areas follow the grain pattern and has only occurred on this one particular 4 x 8 sheet.

I'm wondering if the ultra-thin veneer on this particular sheet of plywood and its pore structure allowed some of the veneer glue to follow up through the pores and prevent the stain from penetrating? This was a new batch of plywood from my supplier. Ever seen that before? Plywood from an earlier batch was just fine.

Ideas? May have to rebuilt this project.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Paul DIY said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I had exactly the same stain result on *unsanded* ply from the same sheet. I've been doing this for years, and this the first time I've run into this problem.



In your first post, you said: _"Stained oak plywood with Varathane oil stain traditional pecan 118, as I have had good results in the past over the years."_

Are you saying you applied finish to unsanded faces?


----------



## Paul DIY (Jun 1, 2010)

Lightly sanded, wiped with acetone. Not much veneer to sand.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My guess is still a veneer face that has been sanded too thin. You may not have sanded through, or may have without knowing. The faces of veneered plywood are surface sanded at the factory.

I've seen that problem like yours many times. Some of the causes are not smooth substrates before the faces are glued. That together with a thin veneer may contribute to the surfacing being uneven. 

It could show up as one small area, or several areas. It's a problem you may not detect until some sort of finishing is applied.


----------



## Paul DIY (Jun 1, 2010)

You've seen this before? The unfinished ply looked fine until I hit it with stain. Looks like I will redo the project.

This is to finish a set of base cabinets that face the family room at home. I think I will pull off this layer (1/4" ply) chisel off the glue, and start over, using plywood from another supplier.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

I have seen this before, especially with the new much thinner veneers , kooks to me like the glue is telegraphing thru the veneer , not sure what you are using for a top coat, but would think a light coat of 1/2 lb shellac, a light scuff then restain, it may go away, beats starting over... basically you are sealing the stain down and then creating a new stainable surface, give it a shot , might surprise you and save alot of expense and work


----------



## Paul DIY (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Charles, I wondered about giving it a coating of shellac and trying again. Can't hurt at this stage. I have some 1# shellac recently mixed and waiting in the shop, and I'll try that first, before using the chisel.


----------

